# 2000 Beetle Turbo BAJA Build... Stay Tuned :)



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

*2000 Beetle Turbo BAJA Build... Stay Tuned  56k warning!*

Figured I would get the thread started as there seems to be a complete lack of any info here for lifting a beetle rather than lowering it.

The car will likely never be raced and will be my beater car for the winter since the Touareg still needs a real (non-EDL) rear LSD to be to my standards in the winter, and thus far I have not been able to source one...

Car as it sits...

2000 Beetle Turbo with who knows how many miles on the current engine and about 140k on the body.

Current mods from the previous owner:
Random Turboback (no idea till I get a chance to really look at it)
Forge diverter valve
Black Forest FMIC
APR turbo inlet pipe
Giac x+ tune
CAI



And Yes that is Zebra print fabric on the hood... Apparently it gets the ladies... Not staying...
I can't sport the zebra print, Sorry 



Plans:


Engine/Driveline:

-D2 gravel coilovers set to max above stock ride height
-Pull engine and transmission 
-Upgrade clutch and flywheel ACT or Clutch Masters
-Order a plethora of 20v bits from integrated engineering
-Re-tune
-Rebuild transmission
-Short shift (Diesel Geek)
-Drive shafts (Raxles)
-Quaife LSD...

Interior:

-Strip interior fabrics
-Remove back seats
-Replace front seats with oem GLI Recaros
-Strip/scuff dash and flock (like a rally car)
-Bed-liner the entire interior except the dash
-Transplant the MK5 beetle center console (gotta have functional cup holders)
-Bamboo hardwood flooring on trunk floor so the spare tire well can be used to keep things from rolling around

Exterior:

-Panzer plate with FMJ side skirts
-Rally armor urethane mud flaps
-Custom brush guard with winch and light mounts (last item to be done)
-Stainless mesh grille to cover FMIC
-Roof flush mounted 36Led light bar (only if funding allows the $1k expense)
-Carbon Hood
-If at all possible 225/75R16 Wrangler Duratrac tires on whatever oem wheels I have lying about


----------



## DUBdynasty (Mar 18, 2013)

Any fender mod? Little cut and reshape? Looks like a lot of fun! Props for doing something different on the Vortex


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

We shall see...

Going to do what it takes to get the Duratrac's on there...
Hoping I can lose the fender liners and do some simple trimming.
Might need to get the grinder out though, looking at my buddies 2008 it looks like there might be some steel in the way that might need to go in order to get the wheels to full lock without spacers.
I plan to do it right though if I have to switch things up and "customize" a little with the welder so be it.


----------



## DUBdynasty (Mar 18, 2013)

opcorn::thumbup: looking forward to watching this come together.


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

The beetle is here and off the trailer...

So far I have spent the day cleaning the interior and making a list of things that need fixed/sorted... 

30gal can liner worth of misc. crap and debris...
Next on the list is getting rid of the carpet, Back seat, etc.
Pics will be posted once cleaning is complete, before the interior is removed...


The list of things to fix:

-Auto flip up spoiler (completely unresponsive) 
-Passenger side rocker was beat up at some point... Someone attempted to fix it with what appears to of been a ball peen hammer and a complete lack of any patience... 
-Passenger side window is finicky, Easy to fix...
-Door skin vinyl is un-adhered by the armrests (easy fix) 
-Small quarter sized rust spot (scale) in spare tire well, I am thoroughly amazed that on the entire car that is the ONE spot of rust beyond the unavoidable fastener and under body component rust... 
-Misc body plugs
-Ozone generator needs set loose in the interior to rid it of the noxious gas station "Black Ice" tree air freshener of which there was about 6 through out...
-Coolant reservoir is loose and potentially cracked, it appears to be the source of the coolant leak.
-Headlights need replaced and buckets sorted out...

Standard maintenance bits that will be going on based on the mileage on the body:
-Radiator
-Radiator Fan
-Complete set of coolant hoses (silicone) 
-Turbo hoses (silicone)
-Full engine gasket and seal set for when we pull the engine
-New turbo
-New clutch
-Timing chains and belts
-Head, Valves, Plugs, Wires, Coils, Throttle body, Cams, Etc, Etc...
-All bushings, mounts, ball joints, Etc, Etc... 

Basically its going to get mechanically rebuilt but the bodywork will be left as is for the most part... 

Many of the Mechanical parts are here already and the coilovers are ordered as is the Carbon Creations CF hood and the Aerocatch flush mount pins.

If anyone wants the back seat bottom and back (minus headrests) they are welcome to PM me and come pick them up for free (they will need some cleaning, but are not damaged)


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Disassembly has commenced...









































Just cleaned out the basement lol, ignore the pile of boxes  

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

It's that time again...

































And the new red bucket racing seats


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Bed-Lining has commenced... 
 
 
and the freight man brought me something fun... Carbon Creations Hood...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Rain today... No progress... 

Coilovers are on order... 
Parts have been trickling in one by one... 
Hopefully the "Shed" (14'x31') will be up soon and we can move the Golf R in there for the moment while we pull the engine in the air conditioned garage rather than the driveway...


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Oooh nice hood. That's a bummer that it has the badge recess... I've always wondered. Also interested in the fitment and your opinion on weight difference. Watching this thread. :beer:


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a good friend's funeral today so no progress... 

The deer were having a party in the back yard though... 
 

And Brown brought me a Panzer Plate and FMJ kit today


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Took off the front bumper and the fenders... 
This thing needs cleaned bad... 
I guess that's next, Get out the engine bay steamer...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

All shiny...


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

That's a huge FMIC. In for progress on this :thumbup:


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Obviously whoever put the intercooler on the car was a bit disoriented... It's quite a bit off...









A new part came... And it's so pretty I hate to hide it in the tranny... Wavetrac LSD


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Sf_Kilo said:


> A new part came... And it's so pretty I hate to hide it in the tranny... Wavetrac LSD


Pretty indeed! I read a thread on the Bimmer forums a while back about them being scared of the 1.8t. One guy commented that all that we need is an LSD, and it's game over. 
I'm not sure if that still applies if you're on A/T's though. :laugh:


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

DrTrae said:


> Pretty indeed! I read a thread on the Bimmer forums a while back about them being scared of the 1.8t. One guy commented that all that we need is an LSD, and it's game over.
> I'm not sure if that still applies if you're on A/T's though. :laugh:


LOL yea doubt that helps in the 1/4mi


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Some progress, its been crazy at work so I haven't had much spare time.

Got the bedliner done inside... 


And got the rear bumper and fenders off...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

The exterior finishing of the car has been decided on... 
Hood (real CF) 
roof (CF wrap) 
trunk lid (CF wrap) 
body and fenders (Digital Blue Tiger Camo wrap)

All vinyl is on order from MetroRestyling.com 

I found some wheels I like but I need to confirm that 15" alloys will clear the calipers up front...

Still trying to figure out how to carefully roll the car on its side after we pull the engine and tranny so I can Plastidip the entire underbody and inner fenders white...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Engine pulling has begun...


















Loom fishing... 
Damn Chinese finger trap plugs...


















Now I have to decide if the A/C is staying or not...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Getting ready to drop the tranny...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

And it's all out...














































And back at it with the steam cleaner...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Very surprisingly we had only one bolt/nut/stud failure... On the turbo of course... One of the studs broke so that will have to be drilled and through bolted... That is if it doesn't get upgraded or replaced...


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, thats a huge Build for that Bug..!!

I´ll be tuned up for this thread 

Hi From Mexico.!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very interesting, some major labor and knowledge at work.


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Working on the tranny as we speak...
Cracking it to see what needs gone over before the diff is installed... Depending on condition there is a good chance the ring and pinion will be replaced along with the synchros... No idea until we can get a look at everything since the farthest it has been driven has been from one side of the driveway to the other...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Forgot to post the tranny all pretty and clean...









And 5th took some doing to remove... Requiring some persuasion from a 5lb dead blow and a mapp gas torch for oh like 3 min then some whacking and some freeze off and more whacking...
But in the end all came apart as expected...

















And surprisingly reverse is intact and in very nice shape 









Keeping in mind that this tranny has over 140k miles I'd say its looking pretty freaking good...


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Just Put teh LSD and let it Be..!!!

Hi From Mexico..!!


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

The only concern within the tranny was the amount of "wear" metal stuck to the magnet... 
Third gear is the only gear that physically "looks" worn at all, I'm not a tranny guy so I'm going to take the gear set to a shop I know very well and get an opinion...

The last thing I want to do is put it all back together to find that within the first 1000mi turning 30" Wrangler Duratracs I lose third...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Still debating if I'm going to tear down the engine and rebuild it while I'm at it...

The thought has crossed my mind to "build" it for 400hp while I'm in there and run it at 250hp... 
The ideal plan would be to find a smaller, faster spooling, turbo and run a much smaller intercooler to effectively eliminate any turbo lag. I don't see an issue running a smaller turbo when I'm not looking for top end, I'm looking for bottom end torque and mid range power... If I could have had a TDI I would have...


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah.. Maybe a TDi would be the answer to ur problems.. but, u have a Gas Turbo, so I would recomend that u might use the Stock Turbo, and searchfor a custom Map on you´r ECU...!!


From Mexico..!!


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

The issue with the TDI is that the cost of a good USED engine is about 1.5X what I paid for the whole car... I have been looking at some hybrid turbos and may contact my local tuner and see what they think... maybe I will go stroker kit and build the engine to make the bottom end... who knows... We still have a few months to play with it before winter...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

If you run a smaller turbo, you will never get to 250hp even if you 2.0L your motor. Who is your local tuner?


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like there is a 2.5L 5cyl locally for cheap... we are thinking that and a SRI and call it a day at this point... I wanna get this done for winter but the 1.8t is just not going to put out enough torque down low to swing 30" M/T tires on Pittsburgh hills without a good bit of playing about...


Work is on hold as I was in Florida and just got back due to a death in the family... I will get back to work on the Beetle soon...


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Work has been crazy as usual... 

To many holidays being spent in Florida and not enough time spent here in PA to work on the Beetle.. 

Still haven't decided what I'm doing with the engine...


----------

